
Artificial Black Hole Created in Chinese Lab - yannis
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/24234/
======
bdfh42
Or rather they did not - they just re-defined what a black hole is and then
created that.

I just made a black hole (subject to definition) in my office with a felt tip
pen - works for me...

~~~
jacquesm
Agreed. A title like 'microwave sink created in Chinese lab' would be a lot
more descriptive. This is just linkbait.

------
biohacker42
The fact that they can absorb 100% of microwave radiation is interesting, it
would be _very_ interesting if the could turn it into electrical current
instead of heat.

------
azakus
Aww, what a bait and switch.

